# Enviar video en vivo por internet



## Electonano (Jul 15, 2006)

hola amigos, no sabia donde publicar esto, pues no hay un foro sobre redes o algo asi, lo q pasa es q necesito enviar video en vivo por internet es decir, yo ya tengo la pagina web, pero desde ella quiero monitorear lo q pasa en mi empresa desde cualquier parte, entrando a mi pagina web... q debo hacer?? alguien sabe sobre eso o donde consigo información??? gracias


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Jul 26, 2006)

No se si puedo ayudarte, pero debes aclarar como está montado el sistema. Si tienes una camara web de esas que se conectar directamente a un router adsl, si usas un ordenador con webcam. De todas formas necesitaras conocer la direccion ip del equipo distante para poder acceder a el y supervisar. Luego existen muchos programas para conectarte a maquinas distantes y operar como si estuvieras fisicamente en ese ordenador por ejemplo VNC, Remote Administrator. Mira en la pagina de www.softonic.com en la categoria de internet -> control remoto. Un saludo,


----------



## Electonano (Jul 26, 2006)

ok chicos gracias ya encontre la solucion era un poco dificil ya q habia q programar el router para abrirle los puertos y yo no sabia la contrasena delrouter pero igual por ahi la consegui, de todas formas gracias y me gustaria publicar un tutorial sobre como instalar estas camaras y como configuraralas para acceder por internet, como hago para publicar el tutorial??? de todas formas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 14, 2006)

Electonano dijo:
			
		

> ...como hago para publicar el tutorial???



Lo puedes hacer en esta misma seccion del foro, o en la seccion de Manuales y Tutoriales de nuestra comunidad: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/ si lo quieres publicar en la seccion de tutoriales mandame el tutorial al correo: forosdeelectronica@gmail.com y yo me encargo del resto.

Saludos.


----------



## gastonx (Ene 28, 2008)

hola, consulto,  el tutorial se publico?   saludos


----------

